# Best sunglasses



## lorenzopappaceno (Aug 18, 2013)

A review of the Oakley Strait Jackets, in my opinion the best all around sunglasses around. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2L_cpN6Xpw


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

No, thanks.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I like Maui Jim's.

Expensive though.

Jim


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

But do they have a warranty?
I bought a $275 pair of Costas to find out they hard way that they have no warranty.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Costa replaced my wife's glasses with no hassle. 
I'm sold on them.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

But, wait! We have video!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I settled on the Maui Jim's myself after trying various brands over the years.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I get new prescription Maui Jim's every couple years. They have replaced broken frames no problem in the past.

I used to be rough on sunglasses, they cost a a lot now with a prescription, so I treat them a lot better.

Still, GREAT FREE service a couple, three years ago.

Jim


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

NoMoSurf said:


> But do they have a warranty?
> I bought a $275 pair of Costas to find out they hard way that they have no warranty.


What do you mean "No Warranty"? They don't warranty scratched or broken lenses, but they have replaced every broken frame I've had for free. I have never paid a dime to repair or replace a pair. Not even in shipping.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

welldoya said:


> Costa replaced my wife's glasses with no hassle.
> I'm sold on them.


The day after I bought mine, the chrome "C" logo fell off. Called Costa... They wanted $8 for a new one. Obvious manufacturer defect.
Then a few months (3-4) later, I opened the case and put on the glasses. There was a crack straight across the lens, from one side to the other. Called Costa... $80 to replace them!!! They weren't dropped, smashed or abused in ANY way. Never again!!! :no:


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Loves my Maui Jims


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

i cant keep a pair of sunglasses to save my life so on that note im pretty happy with my $20 biminis from walmart


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Just replaced 2 pair of Costas. One pair 580's with busted lens....$99. One pair 2003 model no longer made, not broken....just worn down, $9. So, 2 brand new pair Costas, one 400 lenses and one 580 lenses for $119 counting shipping. I'm good with that.....


----------



## RSD (Jun 23, 2013)

Love my Maui Jim Guy Harvey edition from Costco for 70 bucks


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I've started buying Calcuttas. They last about a year before the coating starts flaking off. But at #25 a pair, I can have a new pair every year for 11 years for the same prices as my old Costas.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Although I cringe when I hear these two words "salt life" I hear nothing but good things about their sunglasses which have zeiss lenses. They told me at Outcast that they helped design them as well and not to plaster salt life all over them so they just have SL on the side. I'm still debating!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

TailRazor said:


> Although I cringe when I hear these two words "salt life" I hear nothing but good things about their sunglasses which have zeiss lenses. They told me at Outcast that they helped design them as well and not to plaster salt life all over them so they just have SL on the side. I'm still debating!


i feel the same about salt life products but tried a pair of their glasses and was impressed may be my next pair


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

When I was in school, all the cool kids had Ray Bans so I did for years. I sent them a picture of the 6 pairs of Ray Bans I still have kicking around (spanning ten years of loyalty) to support my case when a set of my polarized lenses delaminated. Anyway they basically told me to shove it.

I plead my case at the local Sunglass Hut and the employee in there told me every brand at Sunglass Hut is owned or licensed by Luxottica except for Maui Jim and I would not have had that same problem with Mauis. I have not personally experienced bad service with any brands other than Ray Bans, but the line i got at Sunglass Hut seems at least plausible looking at their brand list.

http://www.luxottica.com/en/brands



Nowadays I wear Maui Jims


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

NoMoSurf said:


> The day after I bought mine, the chrome "C" logo fell off. Called Costa... They wanted $8 for a new one. Obvious manufacturer defect.
> Then a few months (3-4) later, I opened the case and put on the glasses. There was a crack straight across the lens, from one side to the other. Called Costa... $80 to replace them!!! They weren't dropped, smashed or abused in ANY way. Never again!!! :no:


I've owned god knows how many pairs of Costas and never had a lens just crack in the case??? I've broken a few lenses but was happy to hear to replace the was only $80. Really happy to hear that for the $80 the glasses would be brought to new condition or replace brand new if recondition was not possible. Every pair I've sent back was replaced with brand new pair. Lenses are not covered bottom line.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

cody&ryand said:


> i feel the same about salt life products but tried a pair of their glasses and was impressed may be my next pair


Need to check them out myself


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> Just replaced 2 pair of Costas. One pair 580's with busted lens....$99. One pair 2003 model no longer made, not broken....just worn down, $9. So, 2 brand new pair Costas, one 400 lenses and one 580 lenses for $119 counting shipping. I'm good with that.....


Yup


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

:whistling:
I fail to see the prudence of spending $200, $100 or even $50 on sunglasses that are easily lost or broken when a $6 pair of amber Strike King flip ups (or sunglasses) will do just as good a job of protecting my eyes and helping me see fish better.

But that's just me


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I can only argue that I have seen fish with high end sunglasses that a buddy with cheaper sunglasses cannot. Once we swap glasses he says "Holy CRAP".

Is there a point of diminishing returns? Certainly. I'll bet it's closer to $100 than $6.00 though.

Take a walk with me along a golf course pond with $6.00 glasses, then we'll swap...



Jim


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

What frame was the older model?


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Meant for Downtime2


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Does anybody on here have a clue of what polarized lenses means.....??? And the differences between each brand in question here.....? The salt life brand uses Iodine for its polarization ...they lay it out in very small parallel lines onto a plastic sheet
instead of getting a piece of plastic and stretching it to achieve the polarization......
Maui has concentric rings in their film as far as I can tell......There's a lot more going on here than meets the eye...pardon the pun.......I personally like my amber 580 costas for pier fishing ,but I have not seen how the salt lifes perform on the water.....The most distortion free lense is going to be flat...once you start putting arc's or radii in the film heat is applied and keeping the lines equi-distance apart becomes hard to do.....
I checked my fiancés 400 costa's the other day by looking through my 580's and hers at 90 degrees of each other and her lenses showed the distortion right away....I'm going to have a talk with Costa about it.....Design flaw is what it is.....See the lines act as a shutter or louver and we are only seeing 1/2 of the light/glare.......Pelicans.Osprey and other birds of prey have evolved polarized vision....yes they can see what we can see but better.......nuff said


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> What frame was the older model?


Deep Blues...


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Pier#r said:


> :whistling:
> I fail to see the prudence of spending $200, $100 or even $50 on sunglasses that are easily lost or broken when a $6 pair of amber Strike King flip ups (or sunglasses) will do just as good a job of protecting my eyes and helping me see fish better.
> 
> But that's just me


Cheap sunglasses can actually do your eyes more harm than good. Just because they are dark doesn't mean they are protecting your eyes from UV rays.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

*...*

All i know is you get what you pay for but after your long rant here what do you recommend? I personally don't care how they do it, i just want to buy the best available. 



fairpoint said:


> Does anybody on here have a clue of what polarized lenses means.....??? And the differences between each brand in question here.....? The salt life brand uses Iodine for its polarization ...they lay it out in very small parallel lines onto a plastic sheet
> instead of getting a piece of plastic and stretching it to achieve the polarization......
> Maui has concentric rings in their film as far as I can tell......There's a lot more going on here than meets the eye...pardon the pun.......I personally like my amber 580 costas for pier fishing ,but I have not seen how the salt lifes perform on the water.....The most distortion free lense is going to be flat...once you start putting arc's or radii in the film heat is applied and keeping the lines equi-distance apart becomes hard to do.....
> I checked my fiancés 400 costa's the other day by looking through my 580's and hers at 90 degrees of each other and her lenses showed the distortion right away....I'm going to have a talk with Costa about it.....Design flaw is what it is.....See the lines act as a shutter or louver and we are only seeing 1/2 of the light/glare.......Pelicans.Osprey and other birds of prey have evolved polarized vision....yes they can see what we can see but better.......nuff said


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

Guidelines.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

servo765 said:


> When I was in school, all the cool kids had Ray Bans so I did for years. I sent them a picture of the 6 pairs of Ray Bans I still have kicking around (spanning ten years of loyalty) to support my case when a set of my polarized lenses delaminated. Anyway they basically told me to shove it.
> 
> I plead my case at the local Sunglass Hut and the employee in there told me every brand at Sunglass Hut is owned or licensed by Luxottica except for Maui Jim and I would not have had that same problem with Mauis. I have not personally experienced bad service with any brands other than Ray Bans, but the line i got at Sunglass Hut seems at least plausible looking at their brand list.
> 
> ...


Been buying Rx lens RayBans from lenscrafters for nearly 15 years. Always buy the warranty and they fix everything except 'lost overboard'. Never had a hassle from them yet.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

I have had a pair of Jims for 5 years. I broke them 2 years ago, sent them in recently and they repaired them free of charge. The work great from the pier. I had first shot alot this Cobia season. I was "out-spotting" alot of veterans.




jim t said:


> I like Maui Jim's.
> 
> Expensive though.
> 
> Jim


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I love my Costa Blackfins. They are extremely comfortable but the best lenses I have ever worn are Kaenon's. Unfortunately, the frames don't fit my head so I wont buy them.


----------



## Seaquility (Nov 13, 2007)

Suncloud at $49 is a pretty good buy. I loose and break too many to spend a lot on ones that go fishing with me.


----------



## TkTom (Oct 18, 2007)

Anyone know where I can check out some "Guidelines" locally?


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I wear Natives and am quite happy with them.

Great deals on steepandcheap.com and theclymb.com for all sorts of stuff.


----------

